# Has PC Caused You To Like Any Villagers?



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 16, 2018)

I know there was already a thread like this a long time ago, but I couldn?t find it.  I felt the need to post this because for the longest time I didn?t like Gaston.  I don?t know why exactly, he was just never that appealing to me.  But then he appeared in Pocket Camp and I just started adoring him.  He?s a grumpy bunny rabbit with a dope mustache, how did I not see the appeal before?  He and Marshal have similar facial expressions, which makes it even stranger that I didn?t like him before when you think about it.  Did this happen to any of you with certain villagers?


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 16, 2018)

Absolutely, simply because it's introduced me to a lot of more popular villagers that I didn't know much about before as I've not played NL actively in years, and I only recently joined the community. PC has more of those popular villagers than niche, so I get to see their appeal properly now. Also, because you have access to more villagers at a time than you would in any AC town - you can switch out your campers at will and see them rotate around the areas. I really like that aspect, even though I do dislike PC as a whole.


----------



## loglady (Oct 16, 2018)

I definitely think so. Thanks to PC, I discovered Beau, Julian and Maple, who I didn't know existed before then. They're all so sweet on both PC and NL. (I can't speak for Beau, because I don't have him yet. I'm sure he is, though.) I also like how easy it is to transition villagers to and from your campsite. It really gives you a chance to see who you'd like in your town.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 16, 2018)

Muffy for sure, I forgot how cute she was.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2018)

Molly and Vesta for sure... I mean they look really cute dressed up and sheep are always a good idea


----------



## biker (Oct 16, 2018)

I never disliked any animal (not that I remember at least) but I'm more open to the villagers in Pocket Camp than I was in New Leaf


----------



## koopasta (Oct 16, 2018)

Pocket Camp really helped me appreciate the bird villagers! Twiggy and Jitters are adorable to me. I also really like Broccolo, who I wouldn't have batted an eyelash in when I was playing New Leaf.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 16, 2018)

Nope, none of the villagers in Pocket Camp make be like any villagers I didn’t like before. I went through the villager list hundreds of times and I will always forever know what villagers I like and don’t.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Oct 16, 2018)

Kidd. I completely forgot he existed until I saw a random tumblr post with him before he was added in Pocket Camp, and when he was added, I realized that he's an adorable smug goat boi and I kinda love him now. ^_^


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Oct 17, 2018)

I dunno, New Leaf and Happy Home Designer kinda set the tone for how I view all the villagers.


----------



## AmeliaNaut (Oct 17, 2018)

yes, definitely!! it made me love marshall and tangy a lot more!


----------



## cornimer (Oct 17, 2018)

Broccolo. What a good small happy mouse friend


----------



## Static_Luver (Oct 21, 2018)

I feel like I've gotten to like many of the characters. A fair amount of the villagers I've never had in my New Leaf or Wild World town so it is nice to get to see so many of them along with ones I have had in my town. In particular, I am really liking Zell the smug deer. His design is so cute!


----------



## Biyaya (Oct 21, 2018)

It has for me! I remember there was a thread about this for Happy Home Designer too, and although that game introduced me to more villagers to adore, I feel like Pocket Camp has done them better by me. I'm not forced to complete a house design I have no interest in in order to move onto the more interesting ones, they don't occupy a spot in a town with capacity too short for dreamies to appear, and I can bring them in and out for themed campsites whenever I please, wearing whatever I please! I cycle villagers way more in PC than in mainline games too, so I get to see more of them than otherwise.

Most recently: Claudia! I didn't care for her design too much until I changed her into the flight crew shirt. It is incredibly cute on her!

But being able to set villagers in appropriately themed camps to their designs make them more charming to me. I get to see them in the right environments to shine.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 22, 2018)

No, not really. They all kind of say the same thing in Pocket Camp so I don't really notice that much of a difference in personalities of the villagers. I still like all the cranky villagers and hate all of the pink ones.


----------



## boring (Nov 1, 2018)

PC  had me fall in love with June for the first time uwu


----------



## RoyalLeoKnight (Nov 1, 2018)

I have absolutely fallen in love with so many animals because of Pocket Camp. The number one change was probably Peewee. I've never really liked any of the gorilla villagers, but Peewee has probably my favorite animal to have in my camp! IDK why, I just think he's the grumpy old man who likes lifting weights and doing sports, and that's great!

Also, both Bam and Hamlet have won me over! It seems a lot of the jock/sporty animals I've found that I love! They're always so positive and loving life, and it's so fun!

I also really love Muffy! She's just so gothic and dramatic, and I love her for it! I honestly want to get her in a future town!

Tia as well has found a place in my heart, although I had her for a short time in my current ACNL town. She moved out and I wish I could get her back!


----------



## cornimer (Jan 18, 2019)

My newest loves are Cobb and Skye. I really didn't care about them before seeing them in Pocket Camp but interacting with them made me like them. I invited them both to my campsite today


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 18, 2019)

I have a newfound appreciation for Tad.

When AC Switch comes out, I will invite Tad to my town. Then I will precede to send him letters filled with love and compassion as well as furniture I love. Build an amazing bond with him and make him feel welcome.

Then on his fateful birthday...

Set his house on fire.

The end.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 18, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> I have a newfound appreciation for Tad.
> 
> When AC Switch comes out, I will invite Tad to my town. Then I will precede to send him letters filled with love and compassion as well as furniture I love. Build an amazing bond with him and make him feel welcome.
> 
> ...



how about i set u on fire xd


----------



## lowaltitude (Jan 18, 2019)

Oh definitely!! I played PC long before I started playing ACNL, so I actually met a lot of the villagers for the first time in PC!! Most of them were pretty dang nice, and especially the 'new' uchi & smug villagers whom I encountered. I only knew a few handfuls of villagers from my time playing in WW, rip


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 18, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> how about i set u on fire xd



Feel free to : )


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jan 20, 2019)

I added Curt to my campsite today and he's a lot cuter than I realized. I like his li'l forehead bandage.


----------



## Flare (Jan 21, 2019)

Hmm well I definitely like Julian, Merengue, and Apollo tons more.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 21, 2019)

Beau and Ketchup. I don't think I had either in New Leaf, but I'm enjoying having both in my campsite. I would love to have both i a town at some point on switch.


----------



## mogyay (Jan 21, 2019)

o'hare! i always liked o'hare in new leaf but he suddenly became one of my favourite campers in pocket camp! as much as i love his lil tropical hat, swapping it out for a cute hibiscus hairpin made me v happy lol, i was rly sad when he reached 25 and i moved him to my cabin, if i ever get every villager to 25 he'll be one of the ones coming back as a permanent camper

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and skye!!!!!! i love her aesthetic so much, i can't believe i never had her in my town in new leaf, it's an outrage + her eyes are just adorable


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 10, 2019)

Yes! I was introduced to Rosie, Marshal, Snake, O'Hare, Kiki and Stitches.  Those are my few faves. Right now, Rosie is in one of my nl towns and in a Wild World town. Stitches is currently in one of my New Leaf Town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I remeber Muffy and Colton being in one of towns but they left. At least i get to see them in PC!


----------

